# Safety & Help Info. & Notes for New Turners 30/11/18



## CHJ (3 Oct 2008)

*Links to Postings & Notes on Safety & General Assistance for Newbie’s*

*Safety & Health:*

1. *Rotating objects and the use of woven materials.*

2. *The Why and How of Toxic Reactions to Wood* *roombacurious*

3. *Wood Hazard Information links.*

4. *Wood Ident. & Description Terms*

5. *Dust Control in the Wood Shop, A Guide for Beginners:*

6. *The Bowl that bit back* *johnny's *mishap & referenced *Canadian Tragedy * 15-07-09

7. and death of *Joan Kelly* May, 2011

8. *Turning Speed Guide* PDF.

9. *Some notes on Selling Items with Electrical Content* Research by *JTP* 

10. *Small Parts Test for young Children*---Toy Industries of Europe (search 'Small ball-shaped toys and other small parts' ) 
Local Copy in JPG format-----Link to original thread 

*All are Welcome:*

1. *Don’t be shy of posting pictures of your work, see the wisdom of** Jenx.*

2. *Picture Posting Guide*

*How to Pointers:*

1. *Woodturning:-A-Foundation-Course, Keith Rowley*
Considered by many as the Wood Turning Bible, Best book for New Starters.

2. *Understanding Woodturning Catches* by Richard Raffan (Video hosted on finewoodworking.com)

3.*Some comments on storing Green Wood*

4. *Bowls on a Budget, one method if you don't have a chuck* link to *Bob Chapman's* site.

5. *Bowls without a Chuck* A Pictorial Article by Bob Hamilton(*bobham*)

6. *Forum thread with Some Notes on Buffing Mop use* and 

7. *KimG's *treatise on buffing coloured pieces & video link.

8. *Chestnut Products Compatibility Chart*a compatibility guide on finishing product application.

*Basic Turning Tool Angle Aids:*

1. *Thread Link*

*Lathe, Chuck Threads, Tool Post info and Taper references:*

1. Morse Taper Cone dimensions PDF

2. Morse, Jacobs, Brown & Sharp and Jarno Tapers

3.Lathe thread information (Axminster)

4. Lathe thread information (Peter Child)

5. Forum Listing of Tool Post sizes.

6. Forum Listing of Axminster Chuck Accessory jaw sizes


*Basic Turning Tool List, members preferences:*

1. *Thread Link*

*Wood Sources:* and notes on wood behaviour.

1. *UKW Local Suppliers Listing*

3. *Why does my wood move when I cut it ?* Reaction wood information from *Sgian Dubh*


----------



## Bacms (4 Jun 2021)

I am finding most of the links on this page are now broken. Any chance they could be restored?


----------

